# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Eset Smart Security

## baniihaxha

Pershendetje anetar te forumit,
Sot do te ndaj me ju nje tutorial qe e kam krijuar se si ta bejm Download & Install Eset Smart Security 8 dhe ta aktivizojm ate, shpresoj qe kam ndihmuar ndonje.

----------

DiGiT@LiFE (21-06-2015)

----------

